# [SOLVED] Anyone know how to slow down a heatsink fan?



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently installed a Coolermaster Hyper TX3 into my i5 750 build and the fan will only go full speed. It sounds like a gas powered model plane in there. 

I keep hearing about fan speeds at load. We'll either my computer is ALWAYS at load, or there 's something I'm missing. 

I have an ASUS P55P7d Mobo. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know how to slow down a heatsink fan?*

Figured it out.

It's called qfan and it has to be enabled in the bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Anyone know how to slow down a heatsink fan?*

Can we mark this thread as resolved?


----------



## redddog (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone know how to slow down a heatsink fan?*

yes sir.


----------

